#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  The Wiz Of Oz Beatrix theater Utrecht Bouw 2006

## bask

Ja het is weer tijd voor een nieuwe productie in het Beatrix theater, The Wiz of Oz. Even een lijsje van het licht wat er komt te hangen:

[FONT=Times New Roman]16 x 4BAR ZWART ACL[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]14 x PAR 64 ZWART 220V[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]26 x PAR 64 SN ZWART 220V[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]14 x Barndoorn par 64[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]14 x par S4 EA 750W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]21 x PROFIEL 750W 10GR S4 [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]110 x PROFIEL 750W 19GR S4[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]36 x PROFIEL 750W 26GR S4[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x VS 2500W MSR 4,5>8GR RJ ARAMIS[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x blacklight flood 400W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]8 x strobe Atomic 3000[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman]6 x VL3500Q spot 1200W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]14 x VL3000 spot 1200W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]10 x VL2500 spot 700W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]24 x vl2000 wash 700W[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x studiospot 575 CMY[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]110 x Wybron scroller coloram 7,5"[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]7 x Wybron scroller coloram 10"[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]8 x Wybron PSU coloram II (24-8)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x desk grand MA[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 x desk grand MA NSP[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x dimmer 96x2,5kW-ETC Sensor(install.rack)[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]5 km Harting 16 bekabeling[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]65 breakout bakken[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]1,5 km Shuko bekabeling[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2 km 5 polige xlr bekabeling[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]2,3 km 3 polige xlr bekabeling[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]4 x dmx-splitter 5-weg[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]8 x dmx-splitter 10-weg[/FONT]

Voeding:
3 x 200A Powerlock (3 x 3 Fase dus)

----------


## btvmaarten

Hey basje ziet er goed uit!!!

doe je de groetjes aan Jolle van mij

ik ben erg benieuwt hoe het er uiteindelijk komt uit te zien!!!

groetjes maarten (btv)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Leuke plaatjes om te zien. Ik krijg alleen het gevoel dat jullie meteen de boel aant renoveren zijn daar  :Big Grin:  

Hoe lang bouwen jullie er nu op ? en hoe lang draait de show ?

----------


## bask

We hadden niet zoveel zin om de dimmers beneden te zetten, dus we moesten een nieuwe locatie vinden boven. Hiervoor moest een sprinkler installatie die loos was aan de kand. Het is natuurlijk ook wel eens leuk om als loodgieter door het leven te gaan. Dit verplaatsen van de dimmerruimte heeft het voordeel dat we niet z'n 60 multi's over een kabelgoot hoefen te treken. Dit hadden we al een keer moeten doen met Mama Mia en dat was niet fijn!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:  Daar in tegen moets het installatie bedrijf met twee grote jongens 2 x een voeding van 200A  5 x 95 naar boven trekken en dat vonden zij niet fijn :Big Grin:  .

----------


## bask

Ik denk dat Jolle momenteel weer ergens anders druk bezig is, maar als ik hem zie dan zal ik hem de groeten doen.

Groetjes Bas

----------


## RWE

Heeft dat oude cyberhoistrack toch nog een leuke bestemming gevonden :Big Grin:

----------


## SmeP

Is de verbouwing nu eindelijk klaar van de stage?
wat was het ook alweer, asbest verwijdering oid?

verder leuke equipment, vooral de vl3500 vind ik uber!

----------


## bask

Hier en daar zit nog wat asbest, maar dat zit goed verwerkt achter planken en schuim. Hier en daar zitten stikkers waar je niet door de wand mag boren! 

De VL3500Q hebben we speciaal aangekocht voor deze productie. Kwamen in een doos het theater binnen, wel even getest natuurlijk op de zaak! De 3000 is ook al een mooi spotje, maar de 3500 is helemaal af, nog even afwachten hoe het gaat met de messen die er in zitten.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

komen er ooknog foto's van de productie zelf??
Zoals  backstage en  front??



Edit:  typfouten aangepast,

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Hmmm, leuk om te zien. Ik heb kaarten voor 15 october en zit de rij direct achter de regietafel ( jaja, hoe zou dat nou komen ) Lijkt met leuk om eens te zien hoe een dergelijke productie "loopt".

Mocht je enige tijd over hebben voor toelichting tijdens voornoemde datum, hou ik me collegiaal aanbevolen ( nee, ik zal heus niet aan de knopjes zitten)

----------


## NIVA

Ik heb een tijdje geleden ook een 'making of' gezien bij Hart van Nederland. Het licht ziet er echt indrukwekkend uit, ook leuke dingen met video btw !! :EEK!:

----------


## RCF

Toevallig gisteren naar de voorstelling geweest. 

Voorstelling was goed en ook het licht en 'special effects' waren leuk... Vooral dat 'oog' was mooi gemaakt. De beelden hierop werden die van binnenuit erop geprojecteerd neem ik aan... Wel grappig dat, dat oog ook weer "open" kon.

Waarom werd trouwens aan het einde niet de HELE zaal 'gevuld' met streamers?? Had echt verwacht dat er op/rond het podium ook nog effects gebruikt zouden worden als spectaculaire afsluiting. 

Groeten,

Edgar

----------


## kokkie

> Waarom werd trouwens aan het einde niet de HELE zaal 'gevuld' met streamers??



Waarschijnlijk:[INDENT] 1. Omdat het niet hergebruikt kan worden en het ook niet het goedkoopste spul is. 8x per week anderhalf tot 2 jaar lang is een behoorlijke kostenpost.[/INDENT][INDENT] 2. En omdat het ook weer opgeruimd moet worden, 8x per week, in het weekend ff gauw tussen 2 voorstellingen door en wel netjes, want het ziet er niet uit als er een paar blijven hangen op een moeilijke plek. Best een kutklus tussen al die stoelen ... Dat kost dus ook niet weinig.[/INDENT]
Conclusie is dus simpel, geld.

----------


## RCF

Zou de hoofdzaak hierbij geld (en tijd) geweest zijn? De kaartjes voor de voorstelling kostten anders genoeg  :Wink: ...

En zoals ik al zei verwachtte ik meer spektakel bij de afsluiting (op het podium). De muziek en de show leende er zich perfect voor, dacht ik. En dan valt een halve zaal bestrooien met streamers tegen...  :Smile:  

Maar dat is natuurlijke een persoonlijke mening. En ik vraag me af of anderen hier wel iets van vonden. Want het deed verder niets af van de hele voorstelling hoor... 

Groeten,

Edgar

----------


## vasco

Kom net van The Wiz en moet zeggen mooie show. Heb echt zitten genieten en ja natuurlijk zijn er wat kleine dingen die mij opvielen maar die kun je dan plaatsen onder vakidioot want de gemiddelde bezoeker valt dat echt niet op.

Wat wel heel erg opviel was het uitvallen van de projectie voor de pauze. Alle drie zijn ze een keer in een bluescreen geschoten waarna je nog even het energie star logo etc. zag van het herstarten van het systeem. Eerst de linker bij acbracadabra, daarna de rechter bij de vogelverschikker en als laatste de middelste bij sadista. Ik hoop dat dit niet vaak gebeurt en zeker niet dat er twee of alle drie tegelijk gaan want het decor is dan gelijk een kale boel.

Kortom erg genoten maar erg jammer van de projectie want dat is echt veel bezoekers opgevallen omdat je dan gelijk een donker kaal vlak hebt in de achtergrond. Hoorde in de pauze er dan ook veel mensen over praten naast de misser van Dorothy dat de vogelverschikker een hart... ehhmmm... hersens wil maar daar kan de techniek niks aan doen. Alhoewel, aan de kuren van Windows misschien ook wel niet.

----------


## wesley2004

Vandaag kwam ik iemand tegen die laats bij de show geweest is.
Die stelde me een vraag en ik ben eigenlijk ook benieuwd naar het antwoord!
De vraag is: tijdens de show wordt er gebruik gemaakt van "headsets/druppels" als microfoon.
Maar na de show tijdens de toegift ofzo zingt iedereen met een handheld, terwijl de microfoons van de show nog wel opzitten.
Waarom is dit?
Misschien dat iemand van de show het antwoord weet?
Ik ben benieuwd!!!!

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Vandaag kwam ik iemand tegen die laats bij de show geweest is.
> Die stelde me een vraag en ik ben eigenlijk ook benieuwd naar het antwoord!
> De vraag is: tijdens de show wordt er gebruik gemaakt van "headsets/druppels" als microfoon.
> Maar na de show tijdens de toegift ofzo zingt iedereen met een handheld, terwijl de microfoons van de show nog wel opzitten.
> Waarom is dit?
> Misschien dat iemand van de show het antwoord weet?
> Ik ben benieuwd!!!!



Omdat die headsetjes niet echt geschikt zijn om zang mooi weer te geven? Gewoon een gokje, zie je wel vaker bij theaterprodukties, spraak etc. met headsetje en zang door een draadloze handheld...


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Vervallen

> Omdat die headsetjes niet echt geschikt zijn om zang mooi weer te geven? Gewoon een gokje, zie je wel vaker bij theaterprodukties, spraak etc. met headsetje en zang door een draadloze handheld...
> 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



lijkt me een beetje ver gezocht. Een goede reden voor de gebruik van een handheald is vaak voor de show en omdat ze in het stuk vaak bezig zijn een uitbeelding of een actie. Terwijl ze heel eigenlijk kaal een nummer voor de zaal zingen.

Als het niet zou klinken, dan heb je toch wel een serieus probleem tijdens de rest van de musical en tijdens alle andere shows die er dagelijks gebruik van maken

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik ben zelf de 15e geweest en heb het blauwe scherm ook 3x verbij zien komen. Vreemd dat dit op de 20e ook nog aanwezig is. 

Ik zat op achterin de zaal en moet zeggen dat ik het geluidsnivo op die lokatie erg laag vond. Spraakverstaanbaarheid was bijna nihil zelfs te noemen. Maar goed, dat zou onder beroepsdeformatie kunnen vallen.
Het visuele deel van de show is gewoon goed te noemen. " icing on the cake" is zeker het oog met de projectie erin ! Zeer leuk effect.

----------


## deurklink

> lijkt me een beetje ver gezocht. Een goede reden voor de gebruik van een handheald is vaak voor de show en omdat ze in het stuk vaak bezig zijn een uitbeelding of een actie. Terwijl ze heel eigenlijk kaal een nummer voor de zaal zingen.
> 
> Als het niet zou klinken, dan heb je toch wel een serieus probleem tijdens de rest van de musical en tijdens alle andere shows die er dagelijks gebruik van maken



Nou mijn ervaring met veel headsetjes op het podium is ... is dat je veel overspraak krijgt! Denk dat ... dat met een podium met handhelds minder is!

----------


## Vervallen

> Nou mijn ervaring met veel headsetjes op het podium is ... is dat je veel overspraak krijgt! Denk dat ... dat met een podium met handhelds minder is!



Ga er wel van uit dat dit soort mega productiess betere spullen gebruiken. Er zijn genoeg producties waar er ook veel mensen op het podium staan en men toch geen handmic. gebruikt

----------


## wesley2004

lijkt me inderdaad niet dat het aan de kwaliteit van de headsets ligt aangezien er in de rest van de show ook gezongen wordt.
Dan blijf ik toch nog met die vraag lopen!!!  :Smile:  
Misschien dat iemand die daar de techniek doet dit eens leest en het antwoord weet!

----------


## moderator

Euhm...
De mix van die plakmicrofoontjes is gemaakt in combinatie met het aanwezige orkest.
Na afloop wordt er geen gebruik van orkest, maar...orkestband.
vereist andere settings, en je wil niet steeds je pre-sets verneuken.
het in de lucht hebben van een kudde plakmicrofoons tijdens een musical is al moeilijk genoeg, na afloop zal niet steeds een draaiboek worden gevolgd. Om te voorkomen dat je dan te laat bent met lijntjes open...kies je voor de makkelijkere weg van de handhelds, alles voor een mooi resultaat!

----------


## vasco

> Ik ben zelf de 15e geweest en heb het blauwe scherm ook 3x verbij zien komen. Vreemd dat dit op de 20e ook nog aanwezig is.



Vraag mij af wat hier dan het probleem is (geweest). De rest van de show draait het daarna zonder problemen verder. Tussen jou en mijn bezoek zat 5 dagen en ik mag toch hopen dat ze wat doen hieraan want kaarten voor 1e rang (ik zat op rij 16) kosten regulier toch wel 63 euro (maar heb ik er niet voor betaald). Publiek verwacht toch wel wat voor die prijs als je het commentaar dan in de pauze hierover hoort. Uiteraard staan de beste stuurlui aan wal niet geremd door enige kennis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Vraag mij af wat hier dan het probleem is (geweest). De rest van de show draait het daarna zonder problemen verder. Tussen jou en mijn bezoek zat 5 dagen en ik mag toch hopen dat ze wat doen hieraan want kaarten voor 1e rang (ik zat op rij 16) kosten regulier toch wel 63 euro (maar heb ik er niet voor betaald). Publiek verwacht toch wel wat voor die prijs als je het commentaar dan in de pauze hierover hoort. :.



 
Mag het zeker hopen dat, mede gezien de prijs voor een kaartje, dit in de tussenliggende dagen NIET het geval is geweest. OP de 15e werd het blauwe scherm met warme lachsalvo's ontvangen. :Wink:  





> Uiteraard staan de beste stuurlui aan wal niet geremd door enige kennis :.



Inderdaad, waarheid als een koe.

----------


## neeltje

waarom die HH's ipv druppeltjes?
Omdat je tijdens de musical zelf streeft naar een totaalspectakel: visueel en auditief, en omdat de zaal dan stil is, kan je perfect inschatten wat je moet doen, hoeveel gain je moet zetten, ....
Tijdens de toegiften (crf mama mia, als het verhaal eigenlijk niet boeiend is, zingen we achteraf nog maar wat liedjes), gaat het geheel echter meer in de richting van het betere boerenfeest, met meezingers etc alom. Om op die momenten meer headroom te hebben, een betere klank (zo'n 1-inch-cel klinkt nog steeds beter en mooier afgelijnd dan zo'n 1 mm ding) en minder overspraak (cardio of zelfs hyper- versus omni), gaat men dan over op HH's.

----------


## Jeroen Kiewiet

Hallo,

Ik zag de vraag over de HH ipv "druppels". We gebruiken hier HH omdat we in de finale veel harder gaan dan tijdens de rest van de show. We komen dus met de druppels (MKE 2 van Sennheiser, omni/rondom !) dan niet weg: feedback.
We hebben het wel zonder geprobeerd maar dan moesten we zo zacht draaien dat de impact van een finale verloren ging.

Jeroen Kiewiet
Geluid The Wiz

----------


## janneman32

Ben je al een beetje gewend aan dat Alcons setje jeroen?

Greetzzz Jan (african mamas)

----------


## tismarnix

Ik ben laatst ook naar The Wiz geweest was erg onder de indruk vond het erg goed klinken!

----------


## Jordy01

ik ben een paar weken geleden naar deze musical geweest... mooie show !!

----------


## Jason_

> Ik ben laatst ook naar The Wiz geweest was erg onder de indruk vond het erg goed klinken!



Vond ik ook !

Ben erg benieuwd wat er hing aan geluid,
zag 3 line arrays hangen...
maar wat het was.....?

----------


## Bert

Alcons.
alcons audio - evolutionary audio solutions ®

----------


## Jeroen Kiewiet

Hi,

Het hoofd-Pa bestaat uit Alcons :
3 maal 10 stuks LR16
8 Alcons subs (type nr weet ik even niet)

Grt

JEroen

----------


## MarkRombouts

Afgelopen woensdag heb ik ook een bezoek gebracht aan the Wiz in Utrecht. Echt een top show, niet echt standaard musical, maar zeker zo leuk om mee te maken. Ook leuke actuele grappen erin verwerkt.

Mijn complimenten voor het licht en geluid, ik vond het echt een toffe show. Achteraf nog een rondleiding gehad van de lichtoperator die ik toevallig ken. Altijd leuk om zo'n grote show van achter de schermen ook eens te zien. Bleek dat ze nog wat storingen gehad hadden in één van de VLs, maar daar heb ik niet veel van gemerkt eigenlijk. Storingkje is ook niet zo gek, als je zo veel hebt hangen natuurlijk.

Wel een vraagje over de handhelds in de toegift. Klopt het dat deze worden doorgegeven tussen de zangers onderling ? Of heeft toch iedereen zijn eigen mic ? Ik dacht gezien te hebben dat ze werden doorgegeven, maar weet het niet geheel zeker. Is gewoon nieuwsgierigheid hoor, doet aan het geluid verder niets af in mijn ogen. Zou ook graag de reden weten als het het geval is, frequenties op ???

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Achteraf nog een rondleiding gehad van de lichtoperator die ik toevallig ken.



Welke? Lopen er meer rond..

----------


## MarkRombouts

Jan, komt uit dezelfde plaats als ik en we kennen elkaar dus al enige tijd.

Wel een volle boel achter het podium met al die decorstukken, past allemaal maar net. Ik had het daar eigenlijk wat ruimer verwacht eerlijk gezegd. Des te knapper dat het tijdens de show toch allemaal tijdig op de goede manier het podium op komt zou ik zeggen.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Wel een volle boel achter het podium met al die decorstukken, past allemaal maar net. Ik had het daar eigenlijk wat ruimer verwacht eerlijk gezegd. Des te knapper dat het tijdens de show toch allemaal tijdig op de goede manier het podium op komt zou ik zeggen.



Ja, viel mij ook op. Best krappe boel, en toch hele strakke changementen. Tja, goeie decor-boys dus :Big Grin:

----------

